

Ask HN: Where in Ireland or the UK should someone visit that most tourists miss? - scobar

My mother will be traveling there this June for three weeks. This will probably be her last vacation, and I really hope she loves it. She&#x27;s always wanted to visit Ireland and the UK as much of her family&#x27;s heritage originates there. When visiting foreign countries, she really enjoys spending most of her time observing the culture outside of tourist hot spots.<p>More details:
She plans to visit London, Wales (I don&#x27;t know which city), Nottingham, Edinburgh, and Stonehenge or another henge. She&#x27;ll be in Ireland for about a week, but isn&#x27;t sure where to go outside of Dublin yet. She&#x27;ll be traveling with three of her sisters and a friend. They plan to rent a car. She doesn&#x27;t drink alcohol. She prefers BnBs to hotels, and I&#x27;ve shown her how to use Airbnb if they don&#x27;t find a vacant BnB where they plan to sleep.<p>I would greatly appreciate if anyone from or familiar with these countries could offer any tips, suggestions, or warnings.
======
anigbrowl
In Ireland, New Grange.

